# EMM6 calibration file



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know if the calibration file included with EMM6s is worthwhile or not?

The features mention that it includes "unique printed and downloadable calibration response graph and data".

I'm likely to order one from Cross-Spectrum labs, was just curious what the one that's included from PE looks like.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet you'll let us know won't you Jim? :bigsmile:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

From what I found at DIYAudio, it looks like PE's included cal files aren't that useful.
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=217825&page=2

Screenshot below is from the thread, it's the third party calibration (Cross Spectrum).

PE's cal is nearly flat! Which isn't likely.

So, looks like I've made up my mind.  Cross Spectrum gives a wider FR on the calibration too.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Apparently, I'm illiterate.

Herb has a good writeup here:
http://www.cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_dayton.html


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

from what I've read basic measurements 20-20k are ok.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I got an EMM-6 from Cross-Spectrum.

I'll get some screenshots when I get a chance.

The EMM-6 wasn't BAD, but it was off by a few db. But honestly, the included calibration from PE is pretty much useless.

The big bonus is that Cross Spectrum calibrates below 20hz and can provide off-axis calibrations.


----------



## Tomegun (Jul 4, 2011)

Parts Express had the EMM-6 on sale for $39.00 in the May/June Flyer. It expired 6-30-11 but I called them today, 7-15-11 and the sales person said they will honor the sale price for 30 days after flyer expires so I ordered two EMM-6's. I don't know about a included Calibration, but their website has a link to go to and enter serial # of your mic, to download a Calibration file. When I receive the mic's I'll check it out and post my finding's. You have to call Sales Dept. and ask for it, in order to get the discount from expired flyer.

Thought I would post this info for those that don't get the flyer, or like me, overlooked the item.

Best to all,
Uncle Tom


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

They try to make the included calibration file out to be like its a big deal........ when in reality, from what I've seen it appears to be a generic file --- even though you put in your serial. In addition, compared to the calibration that I had done - there WERE differences. I'd trust a professional calibration over what PE gives you. If you're just looking for relatively good it's fine.... but it's not the same as a third party cal.

From Cross Spectrum site:
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showpost.php4?p=472257&postcount=84

Those two screenshots pretty much reflect what I got with the mic and what I got from the calibration. Some differences. 

I don't mean to sound picky.... I just don't believe that there is any "value added" by the calibration that comes with the mic from the factory.


----------

